# [SOLVED] PC to TV Sound Mysteriously Stopped.



## DrkFtt (Feb 12, 2011)

I've had my Desktop PC connected to my HDTV for a while now using DVI to HDMI adapter for the video and a 3.5mm to dual RCA adapter cable for audio and it was all working fine until one day it just stopped playing the audio. I figured it might be a bad cable so I got a new one and it doesn't work either. Then it made me think the jacks were bad on my TV so I plugged in a different source in those phono jacks and it worked fine, so it leaves me puzzled here. I even tried using different outputs like an MP3 player to make sure it wasn't my computer, too. Anyone have some suggestions or ideas?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: PC to TV Sound Mysteriously Stopped.*

Not even going to lie, i have a similar setup when i want to play music through my home theater system. I ran through my computer for probably 10 minutes before i noticed the "mute" key on my keyboard was on.

-.-

Hopefully you have a simple solution like mine


----------



## DrkFtt (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: PC to TV Sound Mysteriously Stopped.*

I wish it were that simple.... I've got an extra set of external speakers running through the same jack I had used the cable before for the TV and they get sound. It makes no sense to me. Thanks though.


----------



## DrkFtt (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: PC to TV Sound Mysteriously Stopped.*

Well I got a new video card that had an HDMI port on it so I am now using that for sound... but a new problem arose. So I guess this question is moot.


----------

